# ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2 failed (unpack phase):

## TheLord

Hallo, beim Updaten auf mein System bekomme ich leider bei einigen Packeten immer den selben Fehler, es betrifft GCC, Cmake, Python, Apache, PHP und ein paar weitere. Mittlerweile bin ich etwas ratlos was ich noch machen kann, selbst das der GCC nicht mehr will macht mich stutzig - den hab ich am anfang schon upgedatet und lief, nun will der sich auch nicht mehr neubauen lassen.

Es ist soweit immer ein "tar" Fehler beim entpacken

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Python-2.6.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2/work

tar: Python-2.6.6/Demo/sockets/udpecho.py: Cannot open: Invalid argument

tar: Python-2.6.6/Demo/sockets/unixserver.py: Cannot open: Invalid argument

tar: Python-2.6.6/Demo/sockets/radio.py: Cannot open: Invalid argument

tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2 failed (unpack phase):

 *   failure unpacking Python-2.6.6.tar.bz2

```

Was wie folgt so aussieht bei Pyhton:2.6

```
www portage # emerge -avD python:2.6

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2 [2.6.6-r1] USE="gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb* -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2

 * Python-2.6.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * python-gentoo-patches-2.6.6-r2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Package:    dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: python@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc gdbm kernel_linux ncurses readline ssl threads userland_GNU wide-unicode x86 xml

 * FEATURES:   ccache sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Python-2.6.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2/work

tar: Python-2.6.6/Demo/sockets/udpecho.py: Cannot open: Invalid argument

tar: Python-2.6.6/Demo/sockets/unixserver.py: Cannot open: Invalid argument

tar: Python-2.6.6/Demo/sockets/radio.py: Cannot open: Invalid argument

tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2 failed (unpack phase):

 *   failure unpacking Python-2.6.6.tar.bz2

 *

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 5793:  Called _eapi0_src_unpack

 *               ebuild.sh, line  618:  Called unpack 'Python-2.6.6.tar.bz2' 'python-gentoo-patches-2.6.6-r2.tar.bz2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  397:  Called _unpack_tar 'bzip2 -d'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  369:  Called assert_sigpipe_ok 'failure unpacking Python-2.6.6.tar.bz2'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line   37:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [[ $x -ne 0 && $x -ne ${PORTAGE_SIGPIPE_STATUS:-141} ]] && die "$@"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2/work/Python-2.6.6'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2:

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2 failed (unpack phase):

 *   failure unpacking Python-2.6.6.tar.bz2

 *

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 5793:  Called _eapi0_src_unpack

 *               ebuild.sh, line  618:  Called unpack 'Python-2.6.6.tar.bz2' 'python-gentoo-patches-2.6.6-r2.tar.bz2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  397:  Called _unpack_tar 'bzip2 -d'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  369:  Called assert_sigpipe_ok 'failure unpacking Python-2.6.6.tar.bz2'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line   37:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [[ $x -ne 0 && $x -ne ${PORTAGE_SIGPIPE_STATUS:-141} ]] && die "$@"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2/work/Python-2.6.6'

```

emerge --info

```
www portage # emerge --info =dev-lang/python-2.6.6-r2

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_930_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 19 Aug 2011 08:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.4.3-r4::<unknown repository>, 2.5.2-r7, 2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.1-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.4_p6::<unknown repository>, 1.5::<unknown repository>, 1.6.3::<unknown repository>, 1.7.9-r1::<unknown repository>, 1.8.5-r3::<unknown repository>, 1.9.6-r2::<unknown repository>, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.1.2::<unknown repository>, 4.3.4, 4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        1.4.3-r4::<unknown repository>, 2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"

USE="3dnow acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 clearpasswd cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dri flash fortran gd gdbm gif gpm iconv idn imap jpeg mbox mmx modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline sasl session sse ssl sysfs tiff unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="access auth auth_dbm auth_anon auth_digest alias file-cache echo charset-lite cache disk-cache mem-cache ext-filter case_filter case-filter-in deflate mime-magic cern-meta expires headers usertrack unique-id proxy proxy-connect proxy-ftp proxy-http info include cgi cgid dav dav-fs vhost-alias speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so deflate usertrack filter unique_id authz_host auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_owner authz_user cern_meta dav_fs dav_lock dbd disk_cache dumpio ext_filter file_cache ident imagemap log_forensic mem_cache mime_magic proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http version vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Sachen wie CCache leeren, /var/tmp/portage/ leeren brachten kein Erfolgt, python-update und revdep-rebuild, sowie perl-cleaner --all ist auch sauber. Sachen wie tar, gzip, portage neubauen hat bisher auch nicht geholfen.

Habt ihr ne Idee?

----------

